

Ask HN: Private video sharing sites? - retube

I'm looking for a site where I can host private videos - that is have videos hosted behind a password of my choosing. This isn't porn, but family videos. I don't want them on youtube or facebook or anywhere else for the world or my "friends" to see. I want to be able to distribute a password to a select few that'll allow them to login and see my videos.<p>I want access to be password only, that is not have to have others sign up or register with the service. They can can just hit the page, bang in the password, and access my posted content.<p>Any suggestions?<p>Thanks
======
j0ncc
<http://vimeo.com> lets you do this.

------
narshlob
I upload to YouTube and make it so only people that have the URL can access
the videos, meaning they don't show up in search results. You can also make
the videos private so you have to specify who can view them (25 max). Not
exactly what you seem to be looking for, but it's an idea

------
tuacker
Until a few days ago drop.io; but they're gone now. You could use the public
folder of Dropbox. Make a subfolder and put the videos in there. The url
should be obscure enough. You can't put a password on it though.

------
p858snake
If you have some spare hosting, you could setup phpmotion and password
protect.

